# FR: You are in a one percent



## Pops1234567890

Bonjour,

About 1% of U.K. A Level students do French. I want to say to my students: You are in a one percent. 

In French, how would I say this? 'Vous faites partis de ce un pourcent' doesn't sound right.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,



Pops1234567890 said:


> In French, how would I say this? 'Vous faites parti*e* de ce un pourcent' doesn't sound right.


... and yet it is how people often put it. And it is correct.


----------



## olivier68

Si !!!

---> "Vous faites part*ie* de ce un pourcent"

C'est tout à fait correct.


----------



## Stéphane89

I would have said: "Vous faites partie de ce _*pour cent*_."
[EDIT: I've just realized this is wrong: as "pour cent" is a not a substantive, you do need a determiner in front of it. So "ce un pour cent" it is, indeed.]

You can also solve the problem by saying: "Vous _en_ faites partie."


----------



## olivier68

Hi StefKE,

Je suis d'accord avec vous. 

---> vous en faites partie   

Mais l'autre solution, plus insistante et qui reprend l'énoncé précédent, est correcte également :

---> vous faites partie de ce un pourcent 

Je comprends que "_de ce un_" puisse surprendre... mais c'est bien la construction logique. Imaginez que ce soit 2%... on dirait bien alors :
---> vous faites partie de ces deux pourcent(s ?).


----------



## Stéphane89

Oui, je m'en suis rendu compte juste après avoir posté ma réponse. C'est pour cela que je l'ai éditée ensuite.

Au pluriel, on écrirait _"deux pour cent" _: on écrit bel et bien _"pour cent"_ en deux mots et toujours au singulier, puisqu'il s'agit de _"X unités pour cent unités"_. C'est d'ailleurs cette réflexion qui m'a fait prendre conscience que _"ce pour cent"_ est incorrect.


----------



## Pops1234567890

Merci ! Je viens de me poser une autre question... N'est pas qu'il faut plutôt dire 'ce*t* un pour-cent' ?


----------



## olivier68

@StefKE : Littré t le TLFI recommandent "pour-cent" ou "pourcent"... plutôt invariable, effectivement. Mais j'avoue que votre raisonnement se tient.

@pops : excellente question ! On dira bien "ce" et non "cet"... mais tout de suite maintenant, je ne suis pas en mesure de vous rationaliser le pourquoi


----------



## jekoh

_de ces un pour cent_ est possible aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

StefKE said:


> I would have said: "Vous faites partie de ce _*pour cent*_."
> [EDIT: I've just realized this is wrong: as "pour cent" is a not a substantive


As a matter of fact, it is not wrong if you write it with a hyphen or in a single word:

_ce pour cent_ 
_ce pour-cent_ 
_ce pourcent_ 

See also pour cent / pourcents / pour-cent.



Pops1234567890 said:


> N'est-ce pas qu'il faut plutôt dire 'ce*t* un pour-cent' ?


Non, parce que l'*adjectif numéral* _un_ (mais non pas l'article indéfini _un_ !) est une exception devant lequel il n'y a généralement pas d'élision, donc un hiatus. Il n'y a donc dans ce cas pas besoin d'ajouter un _t_ euphonique final au démonstratif _ce_.

Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
FR: de un / d'un - élision devant le numéral cardinal ?
de onze / d'onze, de un / d'un - élision devant un numéral cardinal ?

De façon similaire, en anglais on ne dit pas _*a**n* uniform_  mais _*a* uniform_ . C'est le même genre de problème euphonique.


----------



## Stéphane89

Le problème, c'est que le substantif "pourcent" ne semble pas exister. J'ai bien vu une entrée dans le dictionnaire du CNTRL, mais il n'y en a ni dans Le Robert ni dans le dictionnaire de l'Académie. Par ailleurs, il est indiqué dans le fil même que vous citez (pour cent / pourcents / pour-cent) que l'emploi nominal est un belgicisme.

Si on suit ce raisonnement, _"ce pourcent"_ serait donc un belgicisme (ce qui explique pourquoi la formule me paraît naturelle) et il faudrait bel et bien dire _"ce un pour cent"_ (où _"pour cent"_ s'écrit en deux mots et sans 's' puisque la locution est précédée d'un nombre cardinal comme expliqué ici : Pourcent au lieu de Pour cent | Académie française) en français "standard".


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce substantif est toutefois répertorié chez Larousse :


> *pourcent*, nom masculin (de pour et cent)
> _Familier._ Une certaine quantité par rapport à un total : _Quelques pourcents d'électeurs se sont abstenus_.




Par ailleurs, je l'ai déjà maintes fois entendu et en France et en Suisse. Je ne pense donc pas que l'on puisse dire que ce soit un belgicisme…


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a trois choses différentes. 
En première part, la formule précise _un pour cent, deux pour cent, x pour cent_, où "pour cent" s'écrit nécessairement en deux mots.
Pourcent au lieu de Pour cent | Académie française
En deuxième part, il y a ce _pourcent_ donné par le Larousse comme familier et qui ne me semble utilisable que dans des exemples similaires à celui qu'il donne. Il ne se substitue pas à _"pour cent"_.
En troisième part, il y a le substantif _pour-cent_, qui est effectivement un belgicisme, comme noté par Grevisse dans le fil cité plus haut ou par Hanse qui écrit : 





> (invariable et avec trait d'union), n.m., n'apparaît plus aujourd'hui qu'exceptionnellement dans les dictionnaires, mais a encore une certaine vitalité en Belgique où on le substitue à *pourcentage* ou à *ristourne*. _Il touche [des pour-cent] sur la recette_ (au lieu de : _un pourcentage). Il a touché [ses pour-cent] à la coopérative_ (au lieu de : sa ristourne).


Dans le cas qui nous occupe, il convient d'écrire _ce un pour cent._


----------



## Bezoard

jekoh said:


> _de ces un pour cent_ est possible aussi.


Mais critiqué et inutile puisque "ce" fonctionne très bien. De la même eau que le très courant _"il a fêté ses un an", _auquel il est plus difficile d'échapper parce que "son" ne fonctionne pas très bien.


----------



## jekoh

Critiqué par qui ? On dit pourtant fort bien "_Un pour cent ont été licenciés._" (alors qu'on ne dit pas "_Un an ont été nécessaires._").


----------



## Bezoard

La remarque est intéressante. Néanmoins, grammaticalement, "un" reste un singulier, même si dans la phrase que vous mentionnez, on fait l'accord du verbe au pluriel par syllepse, de même qu'on écrirait "La plupart ont été licenciés". Cela ne transforme pas pour autant "un" ou "la plupart" en un pluriel, et je dirais plus facilement "Heureusement, je ne fais pas partie de cette plupart" que "Heureusement, je ne fais pas partie de ces plupart(s?)" (Bien sûr, je ne dirais aucune de ces deux phrases !)


----------



## jekoh

Le déterminant ne détermine pas "_un_" mais "_un pour cent (des élèves)_". On dit bien "_Les un million cinq cent mille adhérents_", non ? Si un million peut être pluriel, pourquoi pas un pour cent ?


----------



## Stéphane89

Je pense qu'on peut dire "_Un pour cent ont été licenciés_" simplement parce que le complément sous-entendu est un pluriel: "_Un pour cent des travailleurs ont été licenciés_". Dans les autres cas, on conjuguerait le verbe au singulier. Mais la règle du complément sous-entendu peut-elle être étendue au déterminant ? 



jekoh said:


> On dit bien "_Les un million cinq cent mille adhérents_", non ? Si un million peut être pluriel, pourquoi pas un pour cent ?



Je dirais que c'est parce que "un million" est un nombre, tandis que "pour cent" est une fraction. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on dit "Un pour cent des élèves" mais pas "Un million cinq cent mille des adhérents". Dans "ce un pour cent des élèves", le déterminant porte sur la fraction "un pour cent" (qui est un singulier) et pas sur "des élèves". Dans "les un million cinq cent mille adhérents", le déterminant porte sur les adhérents qui sont au nombre de un million cinq cent mille, d'où le pluriel. Enfin, c'est mon analyse... peut-être que quelqu'un de plus calé en grammaire pourra me contredire.


----------



## FrenchSeb

Pops1234567890 said:


> In French, how would I say this? 'Vous faites partis de ce un pourcent' doesn't sound right.


This is indeed correct, even if I understand why it sounds a bit weird...


----------



## Maître Capello

Intéressant débat… 



Bezoard said:


> En deuxième part, il y a ce _pourcent_ donné par le Larousse comme familier et qui ne me semble utilisable que dans des exemples similaires à celui qu'il donne. Il ne se substitue pas à _"pour cent"_.
> En troisième part, il y a le substantif _pour-cent_, qui est effectivement un belgicisme


_Pourcent_ en un seul mot et _pour-cent_ avec trait d'union ne sont à mon avis que deux graphies différentes du même substantif, qui peut s'employer dans un cas comme dans l'autre. Le TLFi indique d'ailleurs les deux orthographes sous la même entrée :


> *Pour-cent, pourcent,* subst. masc. habituellement inv.,synon. rare de _supra_ A. _Les gisements de limonite (...) contiennent quelquefois, comme ceux de Kertsch, du manganèse, dont la quantité s'élève jusqu'à 9,17 p cent. Ces pourcents pris en relation avec la masse du minerai du fer deviennent des millions de tonnes_ (Vernadsky, _Géochim.,_1924, p. 89).




Quoi qu'il en soit, l'emploi de _pourcent_ dans l'exemple de StefKE (_Vous faites partie de ce pourcent_) est pour moi identique à celui de la phrase de Vernadsky citée par le TLFi, à part qu'il n'est pas question de plusieurs pourcents mais d'un seul.

Autre exemple : si j'ai cent grammes de sucre et que j'en extrais un gramme pour le mettre de côté, je peux en parler ensuite comme de _ce gramme_ plutôt que de _ces un gramme_. Je pourrais ainsi également en parler en disant _ce pourcent_ plutôt que _ces un pour cent_ (ou _ce un pour cent_) étant donné que un gramme se trouve justement être un pour cent de cent grammes.  Et si je suis complètement maniaque parce que je compte mes grains de sucre plutôt que de les peser et que j'en compte un million (il faut être très très patient ), je peux en parler ensuite en disant _ce million_ plutôt que _ces un million_…

Quant au démonstratif employé avec le numéral, je ne sais trop que dire de son emploi au singulier (_ce un pour cent_). En tout cas, il me semble que personne ne dirait _ce un gramme_ ni _ce un million_ ; on choisirait entre _ce gramme_ et _ces un gramme_, respectivement entre _ce million_ et _ces un million_.


P.S.


Bezoard said:


> de même qu'on écrirait "La plupart ont été licenciés"


_Plupart_ est un cas à part qu'il convient de ne pas mélanger avec le reste, ce cas étant trop particulier pour faire un quelconque parallèle avec d'autres expressions semblables. Il n'existe en effet pas de vrai substantif _plupart_ (hormis dans l'expression consacrée avec l'article défini _la plupart_) et seul l'accord sylleptique avec son complément est admis.


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis d'accord que "plupart" est spécial. Alors prenons "moitié".
_Parlons des Français. La moitié  ont des problèmes de vue. Je fais partie de cette moitié _(et non de ces moitiés !)
Autrement dit, ce n'est pas parce qu'on peut accorder un verbe par syllepse au pluriel que le sujet apparent _moitié_ devient lui-même un nom grammaticalement pluriel qui justifierait un démonstratif pluriel. C'est l'erreur de raisonnement que je voulais souligner.


----------



## jekoh

StefKE said:


> Mais la règle du complément sous-entendu peut-elle être étendue au déterminant ?


Personne n'a dit qu'on devait l'étendre au déterminant...



StefKE said:


> Dans "ce un pour cent des élèves", le déterminant porte sur la fraction "un pour cent" (qui est un singulier) et pas sur "des élèves". Dans "les un million cinq cent mille adhérents", le déterminant porte sur les adhérents qui sont au nombre de un million cinq cent mille, d'où le pluriel. Enfin, c'est mon analyse... peut-être que quelqu'un de plus calé en grammaire pourra me contredire.


Et dans "ces un pour cent", le déterminant porte sur les élèves, qui sont nombreux. On dirait d'ailleurs "ces un pour cent _d'_élèves" plutôt que "ces un pour cent _des_ élèves."


----------



## Bezoard

Exemples en ligne :
-la contribution de ces un pour cent des Français les plus riches, ...
-ce un pour cent des contribuables paie à lui seul 45 pour cent de l'impôt fédéral.
-Vous faisiez partie de ce un pour cent de privilégiés qui ...
- Il juge évidemment _manducare_ trop populaire ; mais pourquoi ce un pour cent d'exceptions ?


----------

